# iCloud ?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I recently upgraded to  iPhone 6. how do i remove the 4s I no longer have from showing in i cloud on my mac?  advice appreciated


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Go into system preferences, then to icloud. At the bottom you will see how much storage you have use and how much is available. To the right is a box that says manage. Click on that, ten click on backups and delete the one you want. That will eliminate it.  If you go into settings on your iphone, tap on icloud then tap the manage storage. You will see every backup you have in the cloud. Just delete the backup you want.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

kwajkat said:


> Did you go into settings on your iphone, tap on icloud then tap the manage storage. You will see every backup you have in the cloud. Just delete the backup you want. Then it should not show up on your mac.


Did that but the 4s still shows up under devices when I log into iCloud.com and I've traded in the 4s to Att


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I added how to find it on the mac.  If you still can't get rid of it I would contact apple support and explain the problem. If you erased your 4S before you turned it in you are okay that way.  I have had no problem with erasing and when I do it on either the mac or one of the idevices, it doesn't show up anywhere else.


----------

